
The illicit drug trade in the United Kingdom (2007) [pdf] - DyslexicAtheist
https://webarchive.nationalarchives.gov.uk/20110218141356/http://rds.homeoffice.gov.uk/rds/pdfs07/rdsolr2007.pdf
======
DyslexicAtheist
just stumbled over this pdf referenced in Narconomics, a book recently
recommended in one of the threads on HN[1], and the pdf is full of goodies
like this one from the book:

 _> The deal had been agreed, the drugs were ready for collection, and the
funds had been rustled up. All that was needed was for the exchange to go
ahead. The leader of the operation, a high-level dealer who specialized in
importing cannabis and cocaine from mainland Europe to the United Kingdom, got
the cash ready:

a fat bundle of £300,000 in used banknotes, equivalent to nearly half a
million dollars. The notes were counted and handed over to the driver, whose
job it was to travel to Belgium, meet the contact, and hand over the cash.
That was when things started to go wrong. That amount of money in crisp
banknotes is quite a thing to behold. So the driver decided to deal it
out—spread it around and see how it looked. It was such an impressive sight
that he couldn’t keep it to himself, so he invited his girlfriend over to show
it oﬀ. Later, speaking to researchers from the Home Oﬃce (Britain’s security
ministry) in his jail cell, the boss of the operation wearily explains how the
plan unraveled. “The divvy decides it would be nice to lay the money on his
bed, make mad passionate love to his seventeen-year-old girlfriend and
photograph it.” Taking intimate selﬁes with the loot was probably unwise. But
it gets worse: as well as having a girlfriend, the driver also had a jealous
wife. The following Saturday night, before the trip to Belgium, husband and
wife were out on the town when they ran into the girlfriend, who was drunk. An
argument erupted during which she decided to show the X-rated photos to the
driver’s wife, who was not exactly pleased. The wife decided to teach her
cheating husband a lesson. Still enraged, she called the UK border police to
tip them oﬀ about the upcoming drug run. The unwitting driver set oﬀ to
Belgium with the £300,000 and was promptly stopped by customs oﬃcials at the
port of Dover, before he had even left the country. Questioned by border
agents about his big stash of cash, he cracked. “The numpty goes into
meltdown,” his boss sighs. The operation was blown, and the deal was oﬀ. To
add insult to injury, the jealous wife—who herself had a £2,500
($4,000)-a-week cocaine habit—came back to the boss a few months later, asking
if her husband could have his job back._

[1]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=Narconomics&sort=byPopularity&type=comment)

~~~
jjgreen
The dealer was from Liverpool, "divvy" is slang for idiot, from the Deva
mental hospital in nearby Chester (Deva was the Latin name for the city of
Chester).

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
thanks I was familiar with "numpty" ... but divvy - never heard it :D

